# This is my 8th post!



## D-Man (Apr 12, 2003)

I should probably make a speech after reaching such a milestone...but nah.  Thanks ENWorld, for the laughter, for the tears.  Its been an interesting journey.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2003)

You, sir, are a machine!

 Congrats on lucky number seven!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2003)

But is the 22nd post that we break out the party favors for!!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 12, 2003)

Ah the good ole days before the addiction kicked in, who am I kidding I was already addicted by post #7. I thought about making the messageboards my homepage.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats indeed.  Seven posts is quite a milestone.  Heck, it usually takes me two or three days to get up to that high an amount.    

Seriously though, welcome to the boards, I hope you like it here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 13, 2003)

whoo hoo!

*Breaks out the virtual champagne*


----------



## Gorlax (Apr 25, 2003)

Some day, I hope I may have as many posts as you do.  You are an inspiration to me, D-Man.


----------



## D-Man (Apr 28, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> *Since the 12th, he still has not reached 8 posts yet. I was sure he would of by now.
> 
> *



Just been happy to lurk, actually.  Of course, you've now forced me to edit my first post in this thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

D-Man said:
			
		

> *
> Just been happy to lurk, actually.  Of course, you've now forced me to edit my first post in this thread.   *




heh heh...we'll make you reach 10 yet...


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2003)

The real milestone, actually, is Crothian's postcount.

Of course, when you're an ooze, it's easier to flood than when you are less amorphous and boneless.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 28, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *The real milestone, actually, is Crothian's postcount.
> 
> Of course, when you're an ooze, it's easier to flood than when you are less amorphous and boneless.
> 
> ...




Awwwww...he's so CUTE!

And handy as a weapon, as well we now...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 30, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> *The real milestone, actually, is Crothian's postcount.
> 
> Of course, when you're an ooze, it's easier to flood than when you are less amorphous and boneless.
> *




Hmm, Knightfall looks at Crothian's post count...

14076

Holy smokes!

Crothian, do you ever sleep!?!

KF72


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

D-Man said:
			
		

> *I should probably make a speech after reaching such a milestone...but nah.  Thanks ENWorld, for the laughter, for the tears.  Its been an interesting journey.   *




I believe this is the single most entertaining thing I read today.  You really are D-Man!


----------



## Tiefling (May 6, 2003)

This is my 501st post.


----------

